# Canon Financial Reports Year 2019: Imaging Systems BU



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)

*Some extracts of their recent financial report: Imaging System BU*


----------



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)

*Decrease of sales by 17% for Imaging Systems BU*


----------



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)

*Imaging Systems BU is*


----------



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)

*Detail of Sales per Region:*


----------



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)

*Slides of Presentation:*


----------



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)

*End of former slide:*


----------



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## telemaque (Jan 31, 2020)




----------

